# RCZ is the ultimate hairdressers car



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just Thought I'd sum up the RCZ in one go it is the ultimate hairdresser car so all the RCZ lovers should really go and Trade your 207 ccs in before they go out of fashion and go for an RCZ all its missing is the VW bettle flower vase and it would be perfect


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

How many RCZ threads are we going to have!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just felt I should sum them all up in one :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dont forget,, that is the common opinion of the TT !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## xraytyd2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Your probably right about the hairdressers car. I do recall thats what they were calling the MK1 TT when it first came out. The mk2 and the subsquent upgrades have only changed that for the TT.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

xraytyd2 said:


> Your probably right about the hairdressers car. I do recall thats what they were calling the MK1 TT when it first came out. The mk2 and the subsquent upgrades have only changed that for the TT.


yea,, the Mk11 has been "upgraded " to the air stewardess' car,,,


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

its actually crap to because I'd usually class a hairdressers car as a car which is slow and designed to look nice the mk 1 and mk are both fairly fast so how can they be classed as a hairdressers car especially when the mk 1s just a better looking golf with a better interior the golfs not a hairdressers car is it


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Getting a touch defensive now aren't you? :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the definition of a hair-dressers car is one that is fashionable and purchased for that reason and not for the underlying car.

When the TT was released it was bought by thousands of people who wanted it because it looked pretty. This is less of a case with the MK2, as it's less pretty. The ArseyZed will attract similar buyers, because it looks pretty.

Whether the car actually performs well is neither here nor there.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

more on " rubish peugeots ",,, 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th on the grid for LeMans !!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

andyTT180 said:


> its actually crap to because I'd usually class a hairdressers car as a car which is slow and designed to look nice the mk 1 and mk are both fairly fast so how can they be classed as a hairdressers car especially when the mk 1s just a better looking golf with a better interior the golfs not a hairdressers car is it


What do you class as a hairdressers car? SLK, Boxter, TT, RCZ (which is only .4 of a second slower 0-60 than an unmodified 180 Q)

I find all this talk quite bizzare. I got it all the time when i had my TT and Z4, i also got called a chav when i bought a golf GTI. :?

Usually found that people who made the hairdresser comments were boring [email protected] that drove Corsa's, Vectra's or Focus.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

DPG said:


> I find all this talk quite bizzare.


Not really, it`s usual on one make / model car forums. Mutual back slapping between guys who believe they have bought the best car available is normal.....

Oh well.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think the make is important because I dont think you can class anything by audi, mercedes, bmw, porsche as a hairdressers car because ther german, what I class as a hairdressers car is when a manufacturer such as peugeot, vauxhall, ford take a midsized hatchback and either make it into a coupe or a cabriolet, Its still the same boring hatchback just looking slightly more sporty thats what I class as a hairdressers car, so a list of hairdressers cars would include

-Peugeot 206cc, 207cc, 307cc,308cc, rcz
- Renault megane CC
- Ford street ka, focus cc
- vauxhall tigra, astra twin top
- nissan micra c+c
- citroen c3 pluriel 
- Mazda Mx5 
- MGF / TF
- mini cabriolet

I'd say that just about covers the list of hairdressers cars in my eyes, and as for the comments about the RCZ only being 0.4 seconds slower than a standard 180 quattro the 180 quattro is essentially a 12 year old design, I would expect even peugeot to have made some advancements on a car which is 12 years old, and the main reason I have no respect for the RCZ what so ever is the interior and front end and straight off the 308 if they had designed a new car from the ground up then maybe it could be a competitor for the TT but its a 308 coupe


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

andyTT180 said:


> what I class as a hairdressers car is when a manufacturer such as peugeot, vauxhall, ford take a midsized hatchback and either make it into a coupe or a cabriolet, Its still the same boring hatchback just looking slightly more sporty


A _bit_ like when VAG took the Golf IV platform and created the Mk1 TT then.............


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wolfsburger said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > what I class as a hairdressers car is when a manufacturer such as peugeot, vauxhall, ford take a midsized hatchback and either make it into a coupe or a cabriolet, Its still the same boring hatchback just looking slightly more sporty
> ...


most manufacturers use the same platform for many cars apart from the platform the TT doesnt look anything like a golf or any other audi for that matter inside or out, whereas the rcz has the front end from a 308 and the interior from a 308, 207cc is 207 with roof cut off, focus cc is a focus with the roof cut off, the VW EOS could be classed as the hairdressers car based on a golf


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and hairdressers dont drive Mercs,bms,audis,porsche,,,, ????? :? :? :roll: :roll: ( they do up my way !!! )


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

roddy said:


> and hairdressers dont drive Mercs,bms,audis,porsche,,,, ????? :? :? :roll: :roll: ( they do up my way !!! )


The woman who owns the place I go owns 3 shops and drives a bentley gt and merc S class are they hairdressers cars? even if peugeot brought out a car which done 200mph and 0-60 in 4 seconds for 20 grand i still wouldnt buy it I'd rather drive an audi with a 1.1 engine which took 30 seconds to 60


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

andyTT180 said:


> even if peugeot brought out a car which done 200mph and 0-60 in 4 seconds for 20 grand i still wouldnt buy it I'd rather drive an audi with a 1.1 engine which took 30 seconds to 60


Why? :?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

because I wouldnt want a peugeot


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

just seen this post lol.... i agree with the RCZ.
although i do love it from the rear and side... but from the front.... is a pug at the end of the day!
would you want one over a TT...NO! why would you?????

hmm..hairdressers cars... yes i hear that a little too often!! my partner also said it about the TT....untill he drove it!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I was thinking the same, everything about the rcz is tending to lean onthe side of ugly wugly. The double dome roof is nice but not the rest.

People may think our TTs are hairdressers cars, my V6 is special, why care for the rest who follow the herds.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

from the front it just looks like every other pug..... and like u said..ugly! its true..

i dont care what people say about my car...they wouldnt say it if they drove it  and sad for them..they wouldnt get a chance too hehe


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> from the front it just looks like every other pug..... and like u said..ugly! its true..
> 
> i dont care what people say about my car...they wouldnt say it if they drove it and sad for them..they wouldnt get a chance too hehe


Indeed.

When you're in 911 996 or Boxster 986 you notice how dated they are inside. I nearly went to buy another Porsche, but my friend also a porker fan steered me to the TT! I thought at first no way far too expensive vs the Porsche! Too good looking. Too well built on the inside it feels amazing, looks a million dollar. Any TT owner knows what I mean.

What a sexy beast and sexy ass. I am smitten.










Je t'aime, TT!


----------



## Figo (Dec 11, 2010)

:lol: I don't think anyones forcing you to buy one...
Plus with each garage only getting allocated 6 per year you will be glad to know you will see a lot more TTs than the RCZ so sleep well

Peugeot is doing what Audi did. Other than looking good the MK1 was hardly a revelation, certainly not a drivers car in the initial days. Peugeot has done in one car what VAG have been doing with Skoda this last decade in pulling itself out of the doldrums..

I say kudos to them. I'm testing one in 30 mins so can easy report back my findings? I'll have done all 3 then  been a good week hehe


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I like them. They make my car look a million dollars.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Aston Martins are hairdressers cars...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
wish I was a hairdresser :wink:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> I think the make is important because I dont think you can class anything by audi, mercedes, bmw, porsche as a hairdressers car because ther german...


Yes, I find German cars are far better for annexing Sudatenland and invading Poland.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > andyTT180 said:
> ...


Andy - you do have a problem with other brands. I'm a TT owner and always get he hairdressers quote :-( . You talk about German cars and you are correct they are well built . Did you know that the biggest market for TT's is the UK ??? In Germany they do not sell in such high numbers and are seen by German drivers ( and I worked in Hannover & Frieburg for 6 years so was in a culture of high performance Audi's Beemers, Mercs and Porkers) as a car mainly driven by women.

Of course I take offence to that as my 3.2 is a beast but that is the opinion of the country of origin. Also the RCZ engine is the joint PSA/BMW unit..so are we now saying BMW make/design bad engines ???


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

UKTTv6 said:


> I dont have a problem with other brands I love most BMW, Mercedes, Jaguar, Porsche, Aston Martin. Plus I have owned two peugeots in the past so I dont dislike the brand. What date in march is it your collecting your RCZ adrian?
> 
> No the BMW engine from the mini is an excellent engine but doesnt even come close to the 2.0 TFSI audi engine which has better performance than all RCZ models and lower emissions so therefore if the tax brackets do go up the TT will be the same or cheaper than the RCZ to tax.


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have a problem with other brands I love most BMW, Mercedes, Jaguar, Porsche, Aston Martin. Plus I have owned two peugeots in the past so I dont dislike the brand. What date in march is it your collecting your RCZ adrian?
> ...


Andy

The 2.0TFSI is good thats for sure hence why it sits in the S3 (though I did prefer the 3.2 in the S3 ) . Audi certainly make very good engines (and even better gearboxes..their auto boxes are absolutely brilliant) . The only problem I have with mine is it drinks oil, but I suspect that is probably due to my right foot  . The 3.2 doesn't drink as much as the 3.0TFSI so I suspect its the supercharger that has the thirst .

Delivery is penciled in 24 March but Im hoping its brought forward. The build date is Feb but apparently others have had this typically brought forward by a month.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

UKTTv6 said:


> The only problem I have with mine is it drinks oil, but I suspect that is probably due to my right foot  . The 3.2 doesn't drink as much as the 3.0TFSI so I suspect its the supercharger that has the thirst .
> 
> Delivery is penciled in 24 March but Im hoping its brought forward. The build date is Feb but apparently others have had this typically brought forward by a month.


Its a TFSI thing, yes the thirsting for power parts that make it push hard... 3.0 in the S3... hm no would stick to the comfort and space in the A6... there is a nice monster A6 that I really like, a chromed grille allroad I think...huge mouthy grill but looks nice...  perfect and room for the family...and ski time..

EDIT: Cant find it now... not this










here it is I think


----------

